

Facebook Acqhires Founders Of Carsabi (YC12) - chintan
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/01/facebook-acqhires-founders-of-carsabi-who-will-sell-off-their-car-price-comparison-site/

======
iampipeline
Does that mean the Carsabi idea is a failure?

~~~
rprasad
It means it wasn't as much of a financial success (from a business standpoint)
as its founders hoped, and they have departed for greener pastures.

Carsabi is/was a great site, and well designed and well coded, but its revenue
model was lacking.

~~~
iampipeline
Is there any potential sustainable business in the area Carsabi tried to
tackle? I personally feel lots of pain points there but I guess it might be
too hard for Carsabi to solve alone? Relatively, it might be easier or more
tangible by just joining Facebook and get a quick good exit.

------
zio99
Edit: YC W12

<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=4393921>

------
borabora
I'm interested in buying carsabi as well as teaming up with developers. It
needs a different model to make money and I know of a great one which I
already developed. Contact me if you want to tackle the used car market.

------
malandrew
I know someone who may be interested in purchasing the IP assuming it is for
sale. Email me in my profile if you guys want his name and contact info.

